# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  سورس کد سیمبین

## ali_taeb

کسی سورس کدی از برنامه های سیمبین داره.واسه ی نوشتن یه برنامه موبایل به یک سورس کد که بتونم ازش استفاده کنم احتیاج دارم .
مهم نیست سورس کد چه برنامه ای باشه!

----------


## Inprise

SDK اش را بگیر ؛ که طبیعتا" برای نوشتن یک برنامهء سیمبیان بهش احتیاج داری ، و میتونی از مثالهای متعددی که داره استفاده کنی .

----------


## amirsadeghi

این SDK رو ازکجا می تونم پیدا کنم؟

----------


## ali_taeb

کتاب "برنامه نویسی موبایل" که برای انتشارات ناقوس هست رو بگیر،توش CD هست که هم sdk وهم یه سری soft به درد بخور داره.

----------


## amirsadeghi

نویسنده کتاب کیه؟

----------

